# The Moor Asylum - Visited May 2013 & November 2013



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Dec 13, 2013)

First visit in May with Ben, Beardy, Travis and Chard Remains for another great S.O’C.C. day out  . We had a good mooch around, eye’d up the climb to the tower but sadly didn’t have the time to attempt it as the visit was cut short  . We did however find the theatre which was a pleasant find after walking the very stripped out halls and wards. There didnt appear be be any clear access to the wards on the far right of northern wing of the building but we could have missed something. The loft space was really fun along with the interior of one of the smaller towers. We did have a near miss with secca I was just setting up the tripod for a shot of a really nice bay window when he appeared from the right of the window. We made eye contact before I bolted, alerted the group and we escaped without any further bother 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





Second Visit in November... Revisited this one in order to photograph the murals on the wall in one of the wings. I had seen them on other peoples photographs but we missed this section the first time we visited in May 2013 owing to us having to make a swift exit after being spotted inside… Visited this time with Donna, we managed to succeed with the mural wards although we were limited with access to the ground floor only. I’m still glad we revisited and I had a bit of a wonder on the roof of the main building which has a nice mellow pitch  . We did manage to access and subsequently get locked in the main part of the Asylum as security and builders entered through a door and then locked our exit point. I didn’t snap any photos in the main part as we were too busy keeping our eyes on the activity outside before making our exit under the cover of the noise of a digger starting up  . Fun and games as usual!

15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





Thanks for looking 

Theres a few more snaps from each visit on my blog May 2013 here and November 2013 here


----------



## MD (Dec 13, 2013)

thats pretty sweet mate 
great shots


----------



## krela (Dec 13, 2013)

Love those mural shots.


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 13, 2013)

krela said:


> Love those mural shots.



Same here


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 13, 2013)

They have to be some of the best murals I,ve seen,ace report & photos.
Any idea who may have painted them?


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 13, 2013)

good stuff mate, another one bites the dust


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks alot guys  They are bloody good murals... had to go back and get them after seeing shots from other!


----------



## Mr beady (Dec 13, 2013)

Good stuffs here mate was a really good day out I'm a bit gutted I never went back for the mural corridor.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie it was my favourite part 



Mr beady said:


> Good stuffs here mate was a really good day out I'm a bit gutted I never went back for the mural corridor.


----------



## S6Boy (Dec 14, 2013)

Some really nice shots here, I especially like the operating theatre and the flaking bathroom.
Very nice,


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Dec 14, 2013)

Beautiful Artwork. Cracking Report.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 14, 2013)

Such a great place...


----------



## Froggy (Jan 15, 2014)

What fantastic Murals.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 16, 2014)

the stone tower shots are unbelievably ACE!!! as is the rest too


----------



## sonyes (Jan 16, 2014)

Sweet set mate........glad you got the murals in the end


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 18, 2014)

Really nice! The murals are amazing but I can imagine them being a bit sinister for those who's heads have gone wonky enough to be held in an asylum....all those eyes everywhere...


----------



## urbexlady (Jan 18, 2014)

That place looks amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------

